# Looking to Ride the Kings Ridge Gran Fondo - Medio Route?



## jrlombard (Sep 9, 2009)

*Did you Miss Out on Registration for the Kings Ridge Gran Fondo Medio Route?*

**SOLD**

Well it happened. I tried to make plans to ride the metric century route in Levi's King's Ridge Gran Fondo this year. My friend and I registered as soon as they announced it, booked hotels and made travel plans. Unfortunately, as is sometimes the case, life has gotten in the way.

So I have less than one week to transfer my spot in the Medio Metric Century route of this sold-out event to another rider.

I will pay the transfer fee of $25 for whomever wants the spot. The original cost of the event was $110, so I'll need payment to me for $85 in order to register you for the event. Check or Paypal is fine. I'll handle the transfer with the event staff and make sure that you receive email confirmation that you are indeed registered for the event.

Per the terms of the King's Ridge event, I want to make it clear that I'm not making a profit on this or marking it up in any way. In fact, I'm losing money in the way of the transfer fee. But I'd rather have somebody purchase the spot from me and ride the event than have it go unused.

I will only sell this spot via phone. If you're interested, call me and I'll tell you about the process. I'll repost that the spot has been sold only when I've received payment for the event.


----------



## jrlombard (Sep 9, 2009)

SOLD, thanks for looking.


----------



## jrlombard (Sep 9, 2009)

*Sold*

.....


----------

